# saddle keeps slipping sideways when getting on. what to do??



## SKY (1 September 2011)

hi, i have one of my horses few years now and every saddle fits well on him, but when getting on him saddle slips down sideways.  have had him fitted.  but to be honest fitter useless, have tried loads of saddles and he is fine riding him, it is just getting on him.  he has a high wither he is barrell shape (bit fat).  what to do, with every saddle that slips sideways when getting on.  horse is happy with saddles, and rides well back checked and saddle is just when mounting.  any saddles you recommend.  thinking of having one made for him, will have to travell a fair bit as nothing round where i live apart from wee tack shop that isnt much use.
thanks for reading, have tried everything, also only saddle that isnt bad is a western saddle but i want a gp saddle as well for fun jumping ect.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (1 September 2011)

Eh?  you mean when you are mounting it slips??  Doesn't mean the saddle doesn't fit??  tighten your girth, mount from a block and get someone to hold the other stirrup iron for you to counter your weight.



Or have I misunderstood you? XX


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (1 September 2011)

We also use a non slip numnah (impakt/limpet) for our barrell, has stopped the slippage x


----------



## Fantasy_World (1 September 2011)

Hiya can I just ask how tall is your horse and do you mount from the ground?
Only asking because if you do the latter you may find mounting from a block easier and the saddle may be less inclined to slip around.
I ride two horses one is a cob just under 15 hands and the other is a 17.2 clydesdale cross. I use a block or a wall to get on both. If out hacking I will find a bench, wall or anything to get on.
I am not as nimble as I used to be and also have back issues hence why I mount from a height on the cob. With the big man obviously it is because he is so big and wide too that getting on from the ground would do neither of us any good.
How tight do you have you girth when you get on? I have it tight enough that it will help to stop saddle movement when getting on but not so tight that the horse is restricted if that makes sense.
Only asking as I have seen some people riding with really loose girths and so could understand saddle moving when getting on or off.
Not trying to be rude or judge btw, just asking in case any of the above applies or doesn't apply.
The only other alternative to another saddle would be to buying an anti slip pad. I have tried the ones that go in between numnah and saddle and they are ok, but the best ones I found were ones that were like a limpet saddle pad that went in direct contact with the horse. The one I had was a Rydair, http://www.rydair.com.au/about.htm
I had two and have sold one and kept the other in case I need it again. I got them both secondhand from ebay and paid under £20 for each. What I like about them is not only do they help with slippage ( side to side) but they were also breathable and could be wiped down or washed out and left to dry after use.


----------



## SKY (1 September 2011)

have tried everything, i always mount from a height for horses back, as dont like moutning from ground as read it puts more pressure on a horses back.  have tightened girth and had other people hold other side when i get on ect and tried loads of numahs and everything.  still slips right down, or half way so nearly have to jump on sometimes, its fine riding and getting of just moutning.  dont know what to do.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (1 September 2011)

It won't slip if the other person is pulling down with the same weight as you getting on tho??  even if you had your girth undone and someone was counteracting your weight it wouldn't slip.. u sure they aren't being very helpful?? lol.   

Sure others will be along to help you in a mo x


----------



## wellsat (1 September 2011)

I used to have a very flat backed cob and the saddle would slip round if I put any weight in the stirrup when getting on. The saddle fitted fine, it just slipped when you put all your weight on one side.

My solution was to build a bigger mounting block so I could get on by just putting my leg over the saddle.


----------



## SKY (1 September 2011)

hi he is 15.1hhs and i am 5 foot 4, i usually use a wall if on my own so i can lower on to him, always mount from a bench if someone is with me to hold other side of saddle for me.  girth is tight but breathable.  dont know what to do?
but just hate when i am on my own if i had to get of i cant get on unless i find a wall.
so ok when i have someone to hold saddle, but dont want to have to do that all the time, is there no other solution.
thanks a million for replys


----------



## wellsat (1 September 2011)

SKY said:



			but just hate when i am on mu own if i had to get of i cant get on unless i find a wall.
		
Click to expand...

There isn't really an answer to this or at least I never found one. I tried not to get off on hacks but if I really had to I sometimes ended up walking a very long way home!

My current horse is 17.2, his saddle doesn't slip but I can't get on him from the ground either!


----------



## SKY (1 September 2011)

i know i was afraid of this, was hoping for solution but think your rite, it is just so annoying isnt.  thanks


----------



## animal (1 September 2011)

Just skimmed through replies, but is your girth elastic?  If it is swap to non elastic or if you must have one, make sure elastic is on the right.

Non elastic might cause less slipage as there is less "give" to stretch (i think!).


----------



## Wagtail (1 September 2011)

You could try http://www.flexiworksequine.co.uk/ I saw someone suggesting this on another thread. Otherwise, could you not just lean over the saddle and swing your leg over rather than using the stirrup.

Is it only a problem on this one horse?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (1 September 2011)

Mine's a flat backed traddie cob with this same problem. I would never try to get on from the ground (!!!) - always use a mounting block and hope to god that I never have to get off when I'm out hacking!!! 

It really is bad for their backs if mounted from the ground all the time and they can very easily get one-sided - my chiropractor who does both me and horsie always says to use a mounting block, or hedge, gate, leg-up whenever possible. 

I use a Zilco endurance pad; they're absolutely brilliant and the saddle stays where it is supposed to - but if mounting from the ground then yes they'd help a lot but if you've got a fattie cob like mine then really I'd be looking for a decent place to mount rather than rely on a sticky pad.


----------



## SKY (1 September 2011)

this is the only horse i have had with this problem, girth is not elastic.  just a normal girth.  i am fine with my other horses and saddle fit my other horses well and doesnt slip, so must be his shape.  i am too short from ground to jump on him, but can lower myself on him from wall.  just thought i could get something for him to stop or help it.  as hate when riding alone and i have to get of an odd time and cant get on till i find a wall.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (1 September 2011)

Mmmm, ah, sorry didn't mention this before coz brain not working tonite (if ever): but I've seen somewhere (maybe Robinsons or Derby House??) a little thingey which you can put in your pocket, which basically you slip around your stirrup iron and which gives you a little bit more length? 

Does anyone know the thing I mean? 

Apparently they're ideal for just sticking in your pocket. 

Homework: can anyone find the product/link?  

There's also some stirrups which someone on here posted on here a while ago which basically swivel and do the same thing - I'll have to look on my subscribed links to see if I can find it. Basically its a safety stirrup but you can use it to give you a little bit more space.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (1 September 2011)

SKY said:



			this is the only horse i have had with this problem, girth is not elastic.  just a normal girth.  i am fine with my other horses and saddle fit my other horses well and doesnt slip, so must be his shape.  i am too short from ground to jump on him, but can lower myself on him from wall.  just thought i could get something for him to stop or help it.  as hate when riding alone and i have to get of an odd time and cant get on till i find a wall.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried a limpet?  sorted the problem with ours!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Impakt-No...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item588f8641ec


----------



## el_Snowflakes (1 September 2011)

I never put my foor in the stirrup when mounting. We have a lovely wooden mounting block at the yard which is fairly high. I kind of vault on, this way you dont have to worry about horse shooting off leaving you withone foot in the stirrup. It also stops saddle slipping and twisting horses back


----------



## SKY (1 September 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			Have you tried a limpet?  sorted the problem with ours!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Impakt-No...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item588f8641ec

Click to expand...

i havent tried that, think i will get one of them, looks good.  rubber, i wont need anythingelse for it, juts that on the back then saddle.  someone mentioned sheepskin anyone every try this?  the rubber one looks good.  
thanks


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (1 September 2011)

SKY said:



			i havent tried that, think i will get one of them, looks good.  rubber, i wont need anythingelse for it, juts that on the back then saddle.  someone mentioned sheepskin anyone every try this?  the rubber one looks good.  
thanks
		
Click to expand...

Yes we didn't so much have the problem of slippage as vault on, but during a hack the whole saddle wiggled around and you would end up being a bit wonky, it totally cured the problem, its there like glue now!  In fact its so good if you put the saddle on slightly wonky and want to adjust you have to totally take it off and put it back on again as its stuckfast.  use as a normal numnah, put it directly on horse and saddle directly on impakt xx


----------



## Karran (1 September 2011)

PiebaldPeril... Was this the thing you were thinking of?

http://www.smithbrothers.com/product.asp?pn=X3-11041

would that help op in getting up without mounting block?


----------



## SKY (1 September 2011)

Karran said:



			PiebaldPeril... Was this the thing you were thinking of?

http://www.smithbrothers.com/product.asp?pn=X3-11041

would that help op in getting up without mounting block?
		
Click to expand...

hi thanks but i can get on frim ground but its the saddle that slips, i can get on my other horses it is just this horse that saddle slips on him.  i prefer to get on from mounting black or wall as less pressure on horse but can  reach strruip from ground thanks for tip, its just the saddle that slips.

thanks a million for replies
going to try that rubber numah anit slip


----------



## suestowford (2 September 2011)

I had a similar problem and a friend suggested a device which she got from the USA. Not sure where from but I looked at hers and made my own out of old rug straps and pieces from a headcollar.

Rug straps are ideal as you can adjust the length. Get a clip (like you get on the leg straps on a turnout rug. You need a short length of strap to go down to a ring. A biggish ring (metal for strength) that is. I used a ring from an old headcollar. Then get the wide belly straps off an old rug. Sew one end to the ring, sew the other end to a clip, and make sure you keep the length adjuster on the belly strap.

Your very first clip with the short length of leg strap clips on to the D ring on the off side of your saddle. Make sure the ring lies flat against the horse's shoulder, then pass the belly strap bit under his off side front leg and clip back to ring. Adjust the belly strap bit so it's snug but not too tight. Then you can get on from the other side without your saddle slipping. It can be unclipped from in the saddle.

Obviously your horse will need to get used to this device but it took mine about five minutes to get bored with it, now he takes no notice of it whatsoever, and it means I can get on by myself wherever I happen to be. And because I made it out of old stuff it was very cheap!


----------



## Pat10 (2 September 2011)

Limpet saddle pads are excellent for stopping the saddle from slipping. HOWEVER the horse needs to be ridden for a little time at walk, for the body heat to make the pad adhere to the horse. That's going to be the problem, isn't it, as it won't have had this warm-up time?


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (3 September 2011)

Pat10 said:



			Limpet saddle pads are excellent for stopping the saddle from slipping. HOWEVER the horse needs to be ridden for a little time at walk, for the body heat to make the pad adhere to the horse. That's going to be the problem, isn't it, as it won't have had this warm-up time?
		
Click to expand...

I just lob it on his back while I am grooming, it goes all soft and spongy with the heat.. jobs a goodin!


----------



## abina (3 September 2011)

horses with high withers or flat backs with a high barrel are always difficult to fit saddles for. If the saddle is slipping - regardless this is a sigh of it not fitting properly and I would suggest that you get a saddler of a good reputation to come out and have a look, any saddle that slips will be twisting and pulling on the horses back and twisting the internal tree. One suggestion is to check your girthing arrangment and it may be helpful to have a fourth girth strap attached so that the girthing arrangement can be changed to use the 1st and 4th straps to help stablise the saddle more. 

A good saddler will be able to advise and help you to eliminate the problem, good luck


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 September 2011)

Mmm, going back to the little mounting thingey you slip through the stirrup, YES! that was it .... only I've seen it someone like Derby House or Robinsons, one of the two. But yes, that was what I was thinking of.


----------



## jinglejoys (3 September 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrFvcIUQ1TQ&feature=player_embedded#!

  Any help?


----------



## SKY (3 September 2011)

jinglejoys said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrFvcIUQ1TQ&feature=player_embedded#!

  Any help? 

Click to expand...

that looks great, diffo going to try that.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (3 September 2011)

jinglejoys said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrFvcIUQ1TQ&feature=player_embedded#!

  Any help? 

Click to expand...

Not sure I like that. Seems to put a lot of strain on the horses leg, particularly as the rider is using it to haul herself up onto the saddle. Wouldn't it be better of the rider in the video learnt how to spring into the saddle and sit gently, rather than using the horse to brace itself against her weight and lack of agility. seems unfair on the horse. It would be better on the horse (and the saddle) if she used a high mounting block or improved her fitness.


----------



## SKY (3 September 2011)

i alway mount from a height to save horse back, but think this might be good idea, but still mount from a height just means i can ride alone and not rely on someone to hold saddle while i get on.  but i see what you mean even mounting from a height will put strian on his leg.


----------



## Kokopelli (3 September 2011)

If you're athletic and springy learn to vault on for hacks on your own. I tend to only do it when there isn't a gate or something to mount from.


----------



## L&M (3 September 2011)

hunting breastplate? My cobs saddle will slip without one but stays in place with one...

Hope you find a solution


----------

